# Chihuahua Life Vest



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay so I saw this couple out the other day with their dog on the lake and thought man, Peanut and Buttercup would love that, so I looked into Life Vests. Well gosh I could make that myself! So my question is, do any of you talented chi owners make them and if so could you enlighten me on the type of fabric and the type of foam for the inside? Any suggestions would be GREAT! Thanks!


----------



## mini (Jun 6, 2006)

That's funny. Just today I saw a travel program about people doing these adventure walks along the sea coast & sometimes to get to the next area they jump in the water & swim. One of the travellers had a Jack Russel climbing & swimming with him. The dog had a life jacket with a handle on the top. It was so great. How to make one?? Well, sorry, that I don't know. I've seen them on sale for about $15 on Amazon. Not that expensive.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Yea I have seen them on sale, thanks!


----------

